#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Jaraa

## ARYAPRAJNA

В текстах Тхеравады часто встречается термин jara, который большинство переводчиков переводит как "старость", тогда как из контекста явствует совсем другой смысл - "старение" (aging), что, на мой взгляд, более соответствует цели высказывания. "Старость" есть некое фиксированное состояние, а речь, все-таки, видимо, идет скорее о процессе, созревании существ в сансаре. Кто как переводит?

----------


## Ассаджи

Действительно, во многих контекстах "jaraa" уместнее перевести как "старение", с коннотациями "разрушение, увядание, дряхление, упадок", как в "jaraadhamma" "подверженный старению".

“Katamaa  ca,  bhikkhave,  jaraa?  yaa  tesa.m  tesa.m sattaana.m tamhi tamhi sattanikaaye jaraa jiira.nataa   kha.n.dicca.m   paalicca.m   valittacataa   aayuno   sa.mhaani   indriyaana.m   paripaako,  aya.m  vuccati, bhikkhave, jaraa."

А что такое старение? Любое старение, одряхление, ухудшение здоровья, появление седины и морщин, упадок жизненной силы, ослабление способностей существ из той или иной группы существ, – вот что называется старением.

(Махасатипаттхана сутта http://dhamma.ru/canon/dn22.htm ) 

Вместе с тем зачастую это слово означает "старость", например, в сложных словах "jaraabhaya" "страх перед старостью", "jaraapatta" "состарившийся". 

I spit on you, old age --
old age that makes for ugliness.
The bodily image, so charming,
    is trampled by old age.

Jara sutta http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon.../sn48-041.html

----------

